# Handy Links for the Mighty O



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Quick reminder that the public page of the SHARKS Fishing Club website has a collection of links for weather and water levels/temp. A few Ohio River webcam links as well.
You are welcome to access the page and use them to plan your attack. 

https://sharksfishingclub.wixsite.com/sharks-fishing-club

If you have a good link you would like to see added, sing out and I will see about including it.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow... a lot of very nice info on that site. Thanks for posting!


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Great links


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Any one have a good link for tracking barges? 

I found one for Ingram but it only tracks one Ingram boat at a time. 

I am always on the look out for good links, cams, maps, weather....


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:-12.0/centery:25.0/zoom:4

http://ais.boatnerd.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Junebug2320 said:


> https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:-12.0/centery:25.0/zoom:4
> 
> http://ais.boatnerd.com/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I added the Marine traffic.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

When I use that marine traffic map I have to zoom in a bit before the boats show up. 

Is that just me or is it also working that way for you?


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Didnt see your question until now. The entire world map comes up for me. I have to zoom in for Lake Erie. Noticed they have an app for it too. $4.99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

That a pretty cool site.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

kycreek said:


> That a pretty cool site.


Thank you! It is one of those free website hosts and was easy enough for even me to use. LOL

We used to use facebook but I guess we got caught up in that russian troll sweep and FB demanded a copy of a valid US ID to keep the page up. FB refused to even talk about it, just kept repeating the demand. So we told them to go stuff themselves and went old-school. 

Funny thing is,, For years I have had a completely fake FB account that I only use to access the various FB classified sales pages and it has never once been questioned. Go figure...


----------

